# Small time boarding is it worth it. For the Barn owners.



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Although I do not board horses here, the average price for insurance having someone riding on your property is around $1,000.. So for a small boarding place I would think not, unless you don't have the horse insurance which is very risky..


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

My instructor used to board horses, but I've heard of people ditching their horses at smaller farms. This is what happened with his last boarder. She couldn't afford Dreamer anymore, and once the boarder got pregnant, she stopped coming. My instructor offered to reduce her board for cleaning stalls, but she just stopped coming. She probably saw it as a nice home for Dreamer, knowing my instructor would never have the heart to sell her to the auction.

However, the other boarders he had always worked out well. However, one person, behind my instructor's back bred his stallion to their mare. The mare had a stillborn since it had no vet care. 

He did not have insurance, but had them sign a waiver.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Depends on what your overhead is. At $75 per month I am guessing you do not carry care and custody insurance on the horses. How about liability on the chance one of the humans hurts themselves on your property? Do you have a CUP or business license? Are you claiming the board on your taxes?


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

mls said:


> Depends on what your overhead is. At $75 per month I am guessing you do not carry care and custody insurance on the horses. How about liability on the chance one of the humans hurts themselves on your property? Do you have a CUP or business license? Are you claiming the board on your taxes?


They signed a wavier, i have the signs required by law up. I have a business license, and do claim it on my taxes. These horses are my best friends and he is gone at school so i board them.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> They signed a wavier, i have the signs required by law up. I have a business license, and do claim it on my taxes. These horses are my best friends and he is gone at school so i board them.


The signs are in case someone wanders on your property as horses are considered an attractive nusiance. They do not cover anyone that has paid you money.

Waivers are no good unless everything is detailed. Our attorney has a three page waiver to even attend a clinic on her property as a spectator. She said even then with the right attorney on the other side of the court room, she could be scre#ed.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

mls said:


> The signs are in case someone wanders on your property as horses are considered an attractive nusiance. They do not cover anyone that has paid you money.
> 
> Waivers are no good unless everything is detailed. Our attorney has a three page waiver to even attend a clinic on her property as a spectator. She said even then with the right attorney on the other side of the court room, she could be scre#ed.


No matter what you do your not safe anymore with everyone being sue happy. But What can you do now adays.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> No matter what you do your not safe anymore with everyone being sue happy. But What can you do now adays.


Just answering your question about small time boarding.

If it's worth it for $1,800 a year to risk everything.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

mls said:


> Just answering your question about small time boarding.
> 
> If it's worth it for $1,800 a year to risk everything.


I agree, And for all the work it takes. But the price I pay to help my best friend.


----------



## CodeMonk (Apr 4, 2012)

I can only speak for California (Los Angeles County)...
With business license, 2 public health permits/licenses, insurance, is just under $2000 per year. Add waste disposal cost.
Just for those items is over $2500 per year.
Then there are the taxes...UGH
And be prepared for "surprise" costs to pop up every now and then. "Surprise" inspections by the county. If you don't pass, there may be a fine.
Then you may have neighbors filing complaints about the smell and the flies.

Not trying to bring you down, just telling of my experience.

That's my take on it


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it profitable? Probably not, but there are other reasons you might do it.

If you have a single horse, and you don't want it to be alone, you could board another horse or two with little to no additional effort, especially if you're only offering partial or self-care.

Losses can be reported on your taxes to help offset your main source of income.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Subbing..


----------



## CodeMonk (Apr 4, 2012)

If you are just going to keep a few horses for a friend, you may only need a permit to keep more than the "allowed" number of horses.
Leave business lingo out of it.
Depends on you location.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

CodeMonk said:


> If you are just going to keep a few horses for a friend, you may only need a permit to keep more than the "allowed" number of horses.
> Leave business lingo out of it.
> Depends on you location.


Where im at there is no permits, I could have 10 horse on my property. I dont have to worry about my neigbors complaining. They all have horses. And no disposal fee. We spread it on feilds. We are a bit country were i live.


----------



## Daisy25 (May 29, 2011)

I think this is really a business question, and should be answered in a business-like manner...

IOW - you need to sit down and tally up ALL your expenses. Insurance. Property taxes. Water bills. Cost to maintain fencing. Etc

Then you will see immediately whether the $75 per month is covering your expenses or if those couple of horses are actually costing YOU.

Just off the top of my head, I'm betting the $75 per month comes up a tad short...

but let us know what your figures say!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

California does not have laws that protect the property owner. which sucks. 
Any person that owns a horse and boards it, and then gets hurt and sues the land owner should be banned from ever touching a horse again. and if they do be fined !!. If you have close neighbors be sure to keep the poo hauled off once a week. You have to pay for conditional use permits in some areas of California to board horses.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

verona1016 said:


> Is it profitable? Probably not, but there are other reasons you might do it.
> 
> If you have a single horse, and you don't want it to be alone, you could board another horse or two with little to no additional effort, especially if you're only offering partial or self-care.
> 
> Losses can be reported on your taxes to help offset your main source of income.


This would fall under hobby loss. If you have a farm business you must file under such, and must show a profit once every five years. You could be subject to an audit and having to repay money with interest.. be very careful and consult a tax expert.


----------

